# Pregfur Suit



## PuffyCatgirl (Mar 16, 2013)

So I've seen a few pregfur suits made, including that brilliant Chemic one, and wanted to make my own, based on my Fursona.

The main issue with which is deciding which type of material would be strongest for holding up my "belly": one of those big exercise balls filled with water.
It's really heavy and helps give the impression that I'm really, _really_ pregnant with a bunch of little furries. 
Due to that weight, I was wondering which material would be least likely to become unstitched should it stretch the wrong way.
The thing weighs over like 80 pounds. I don't want to get there, be waddling around, then have a wardrobe malfunction.
Of course, I could just fill the thing with air, but it's not really the same.

Now, I normally wear a one-piece bathing suit over my belly to hold everything together, but I was hoping to be able to actually integrate it into the suit itself, so if I need to abandon suit to cool off or do whatever, I don't have to take both of them off.

And I was wondering if I should do the bust, too. I use some huge balloons filled with water.
Either it would complete the "Super preggy" look, or just make me look like a _ho_.

I was also hoping to use minimal padding around the belly and potential bust area, so people could rub on it, and so it looks more like an overstretched belly. Like, have the belly of the suit just be a fabric sack that the ball goes into.

Now, I'm used to handling the big-ass ball and such, so you guys don't have to worry about me hurting myself or having to lug an 80 pound huge awkward thing to a con. I know what I'm getting into, here. I just need your input on potential suit design features.

Please and thank you ^^


----------



## Dokid (Mar 16, 2013)

Even though this seems to tread dangerously close to fetish suits I'll help. Since I don't think anyone else will. 

I would opt for foam and not water balloons. Foam is lighter and has plenty of squish. You also won't have to worry about them popping.

You should probably contact someone who does muscle suits and see how they attach their foam padding to them and to get a stretched look.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm not a fursuiter, but I agree with dokid for the principle reason that regardless of whether you're not worried about hurting yourself lugging around 36kilos of water on your front is not healthy. If it compromises a suit's integrity imagine what it's doing to the lumbar region of your spine. 

Light materials are much comfier, have a lower heat capacity and are more practical anyway.


----------



## Dokid (Mar 16, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm not a fursuiter, but I agree with dokid for the principle reason that regardless of whether you're not worried about hurting yourself lugging around 36kilos of water on your front is not healthy. If it compromises a suit's integrity imagine what it's doing to the lumbar region of your spine.
> 
> Light materials are much comfier, have a lower heat capacity and are more practical anyway.



Not to mention that if it ever pops for some reason (falling down stairs, people hugging, something pointy like a piece of metal on a lanyard) they are not going to happy. That is a ton of water. Most likely you'll have to pay for the damages and will not be treated with open arms if you return with the same suit filled with water again.


----------



## PuffyCatgirl (Mar 16, 2013)

Dokid said:


> Not to mention that if it ever pops for some reason (falling down stairs, people hugging, something pointy like a piece of metal on a lanyard) they are not going to happy. That is a ton of water. Most likely you'll have to pay for the damages and will not be treated with open arms if you return with the same suit filled with water again.


Well the belly ain't gonna pop for anything. Hell, I tried stabbing the damn thing with a knife and it just bounced right off. 
Its not a balloon, but one of those exercise balls. They're designed not to burst just from putting weight or pressure on them. 
I believe the one I use has a tolerance of 300 pounds. Not sure how well that translates into resistance vs Internal water pressure, but it hasn't failed me so far.
And I don't plan on using stairs. That'd just be crazy.
I suppose you're right about the water, though. Shit _does_ happen.
Then again, I could probably just fill the thing with air and get the same effect, but then it'd just look like inflation.
It needs _weight,_ you know?

As for the bust, its not about squish, but jiggle. Which I guess also comes with squish. I'm sorta aiming for the "full" look of a very pregnant furry. I'd like them to bounce a bit when I walk.
Though if there's a way to get foam to do that, I'd definitely go with it. Maybe like some kind of weighted core with foam padding around it?


----------



## Dokid (Mar 16, 2013)

PuffyCatgirl said:


> Well the belly ain't gonna pop for anything. Hell, I tried stabbing the damn thing with a knife and it just bounced right off.
> Its not a balloon, but one of those exercise balls. They're designed not to burst just from putting weight or pressure on them.
> I believe the one I use has a tolerance of 300 pounds. Not sure how well that translates into resistance vs Internal water pressure, but it hasn't failed me so far.
> And I don't plan on using stairs. That'd just be crazy.
> ...



Well for one thing, it's going to be a costume. Many designs and features don't translate well into costumes. Kind of like how sculpted hair doesn't really move naturally like it can on a Tv show or in a still photo. 

no matter what you do even with an exercise ball strapped to yourself it's not going to have the bounce your looking for. Mainly because its not skin and fat. A lot of fat fur suits don't have the jiggle that a person that size would definitely have. 

Gill panda has a fat suit but if you ever watch him in videos it doesn't actually jiggled like a real fat person would. It doesn't take away from the magic of the costume though.


----------



## Teal (Mar 16, 2013)

Water works different than air. There isn't really a way to get jiggle in suit. And from what I've seen pregnant bellies don't jiggle.


----------



## PuffyCatgirl (Mar 16, 2013)

I _know_ the belly's not supposed to jiggle or bounce. I was talking more about the breasts. The weight of the belly was solely for me, so I could act the part better.
I was thinking of only lightly furring the front where the belly and such would be, like it was stretched/thinned out.


And I actually just got the idea of rolling around in a wheel chair.
That way the water ball wouldn't put as much strain on my back or the suit for like 75% of the time.
I could still stand up for photos and hugs and stuff.


----------



## Dokid (Mar 16, 2013)

PuffyCatgirl said:


> I _know_ the belly's not supposed to jiggle or bounce. I was talking more about the breasts. The weight of the belly was solely for me, so I could act the part better.
> I was thinking of only lightly furring the front where the belly and such would be, like it was stretched/thinned out.
> 
> 
> ...



Water balloons would not be a good idea for the fact that if they pop. They'll cause a huge mess. 

Anyways it just seems more of a hassle to buy a wheelchair just to accommodate the heavy thing (which will strain your seams) instead of just using all foam. 

I mean whatever. that's all the ideas I have for now.


----------



## PuffyCatgirl (Mar 16, 2013)

Dokid said:


> Water balloons would not be a good idea for the fact that if they pop. They'll cause a huge mess.
> 
> Anyways it just seems more of a hassle to buy a wheelchair just to accommodate the heavy thing (which will strain your seams) instead of just using all foam.
> 
> I mean whatever. that's all the ideas I have for now.



Again, the belly ball won't pop just from me moving around awkwardly or being hugged or anything like that.
It'd take like getting stabbed with a knife or something just to puncture the thing.
Small bump ain't gonna do nothing.

And the wheelchair would also go good with the character I'm trying to embody/purvey/play as.

The breasts I could probably do as foam.

thanks for the tips, though


----------



## Teal (Mar 16, 2013)

PuffyCatgirl said:


> I _know_ the belly's not supposed to jiggle or bounce. I was talking more about the breasts. The weight of the belly was solely for me, so I could act the part better.
> I was thinking of only lightly furring the front where the belly and such would be, like it was stretched/thinned out.
> 
> 
> ...


 Maybe foam just in the front part of the breasts? Like under the nipple area.

I've seen people in wheelchairs at cons before and they have a pretty hard time getting around (and these were small cons).

Water will act differently than air inside the ball. If it did burst you'd be soaked, your suit could get messed up, you'd make a mess and possible damage things.
Have you considered something like a beanbag instead?


----------



## PuffyCatgirl (Mar 16, 2013)

Teal said:


> Water will act differently than air inside the ball. If it did burst you'd be soaked, your suit could get messed up, you'd make a mess and possible damage things.
> Have you considered something like a beanbag instead?



A friend of mine actually suggested a silicone shell, with like some thin fabric stretched over it so it looks like the fur is thinning out over the belly.
I actually have a beanbag chair. It's really light, but it's too big, and way too lumpy.
Then again, it probably wouldn't be very lumpy under the padding of a suit.


----------



## sunandshadow (Mar 16, 2013)

Personally I'd design it so the belly was like one of those baby-carrying backpacks (frontpacks?) and the rest of the suit went over that.  Or, might be fun to design the belly so it could be accessed from the front and stuff it with stuffed animals for the babies.


----------



## PuffyCatgirl (Mar 16, 2013)

sunandshadow said:


> Personally I'd design it so the belly was like one of those baby-carrying backpacks (frontpacks?) and the rest of the suit went over that.  Or, might be fun to design the belly so it could be accessed from the front and stuff it with stuffed animals for the babies.



Oh, OH, I could fill it with ice and use it a mobile beverage cooler.

But in all seriousness, I'm probably gonna stick to a solid belly.


----------



## Teal (Mar 16, 2013)

By beanbage I mean the heft given by the beans. Not a beanbage chair.


----------



## bkatt500 (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah, no, the water ball is a terrible idea.  I know you don't think it will pop, but I've seen two explode for no reason.  It might work at home, but if you ever want to wear it to a con, you are dealing with a crowded area full of unknown and uncontrollable factors.  If you want weight, find a better way to simulate it that isn't going to make a gigantic-ass mess when it pops or the button comes undone or whatever, since I doubt you want to go the extra mile to simulate your water breaking.  Use weighted bags filled with something solid, they can make a lot of weight while being relatively compact and easy to adjust the weight, and then get the shape and size you want with some sort of foam padding.  Making the belly-weight a separate part from the actual suit is a decent idea since it keeps it from straining the fabric too much, and if you use something small for the weight and foam for the belly, it should help with that too.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 24, 2013)

bkatt500 said:


> If you want weight, find a better way to simulate it that isn't going to make a gigantic-ass mess when it pops or the button comes undone or whatever, since I doubt you want to go the extra mile to simulate your water breaking.



That would be HILARIOUS.

I mean, if you want people to think you're pregnant why not go all the way?

You could do something like this afterward, too:

[yt]0vNrPC1EXkU[/yt]


----------



## Plouc the Dragon (May 26, 2022)

I'm looking for a fursuit maker that adds or makes pregnant belly padding to their fursuits.

I've seen Blue Nose Creations making those suits with a bigger belly for the character.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 26, 2022)

honestly,i'd rethink this idea a bit: fursuits are hard enough to wear around without also adding a fake baby belly to the mix so if you decide to go ahead and do this,you should at least make sure you're prepared to lug around those extra pounds for however long you intend to wear the fursuit.


----------



## Plouc the Dragon (May 26, 2022)

My scalesona is about 8 to 10 months permanently mpreg with a baby dragon junior of himself. Is there something from Amazon that fits for me?


----------

